# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Lulet

## sirena_adria

Lulet që mbillen në pranverë!

----------


## sirena_adria

Pranvera është stina e lulëzimeve të mëdha, e luleve shumëngjyrëshe dhe më me aromë e vitit. Kjo është koha kur ne mund të admirojmë bukurinë e bimëve dhe luleve të mbjella në vjeshtë. Por është gjithashtu edhe sezoni kur mund të mbjellim fara të reja, të cilat, me lulëzim e tyre do të mund ta bëjnë kopshtin të bukur deri në vjeshtën e ardhshme. Ndaj le të zbulojmë gjithçka që mund të dimë mbi bimët dhe lulet që mbillen në pranverë.

*Kur mbillen lulet në pranverë: koha
*
Më 21 mars shënohet edhe fillimi i pranverës. Por nuk është e thënë se në këtë muaj mund të mbillet çdo lloj fare. Në qoftë se në shumë pjesë të vendit, pranvera ka ardhur, në të tjera ndodh që toka të jetë ende e mbuluar me borë, dhe mbijetesa e çdo lloji të bimëve nuk ka garanci. Disa lule, si për shembull trëndafilat dhe lule vjollcat, mund të mbillen fillimisht në një vazo (të mbahen brenda në shtëpi) dhe më pas të zhvendosen në kopsht. Për të tjerat, si për shembull për zambakët dhe gojujku, duhet të prisni ardhjen e temperaturave më të larta për t’i mbjellë jashtë.

*Çfarë lulesh mund të mbillni në pranverë:* 

Manushaqet tringjyrëshe janë lule rezistente që mund të mbillen ose në vazo ose direkt në kopsht në fillim të pranverës. Nëse i mbillni lulet jashtë, ato do të vazhdojnë të lulëzojnë deri në ardhjen e të nxehtit të verës. Mund të mbillni edhe aguliçe, columbine, dhe lule gjaku, të cilat janë lule rezistente edhe ndaj temperaturave të ulëta. Këto lule mund t’i blini edhe si fara, por edhe në vazo për t’i vendosur më pas në kopsht.

..................

Vijimi ne linkun e meposhtem :

http://shqiptarja.com/lajm/ja-cfare-...ni-ne-pranvere

----------

*Neteorm* (22-07-2020)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

* Irisi: Lulja mahnitëse që ilirët i dhuruan botës* 

Të gjithë e njohin si Irisi i Ilirisë – Iris Illyrica, një lule e familjes botanike Iridaceae me vendlindje në tokat historike të Ilirisë së lashtë.
Irisi Ilir është një nga dëshmitë më të bukura të kësaj zone të famshme ballkanase që mbulon Shqipërinë, Kroacinë, Kosovën, Bosnjën, Malin e Zi, Maqedoninë dhe disa zona të Serbisë.
Irisi Ilir edhe sot e kësaj dite rritet në gjendje të egër dhe natyrale në të njëjtat pllaja si edhe mijëra vite më parë dhe provon trashëgiminë e famshme të të parëve të shqiptarëve.

Ilirët e lashtë e konsideronin Irisin një bimë mjekësore me vlera të shumta për një sërë problemesh shëndetësore përfshirë dhimbjet e kokës.
Bima e Irisit Ilir besohej gjithashtu të kishte aftësi të nxiste abortin. Pjesë të kësaj bime janë përdorur në lashtësi kundër djersës dhe në përgatitjen e parfumeve.
Bima rritet deri në 40 centimetra lartësi. Lulëzon nga Maji në Qershor dhe ka nevojë për dritën e diellit. Kërkon një tokë me lagështi mesatare, pjellore dhe të kulluar mirë.
Kjo bimë prodhon fara shumë rrallë. Zakonisht prodhon dhjetë fara që piqen në vjeshtë.

Bima e egër Ilire besohet të ketë qenë pikënisja e shumë varieteteve të kultivuara të Irisit që sot zbukurojnë kopshtet dhe hapësirat tona në verë dhe pranverë.
Historianë të lashtë shpjegonin që Irisi më i mirë vjen nga Iliria e lashtë.
Në Mesjetë, kultivuesit e kësaj bime kaluan përtej Adriatikut e rritën atë edhe në Itali.
Zona e Firences së lashtë kishte Irisin si simbol të saj- në mburojat e tyre ushtarët mbanin një Lili të bardhë ose Iris – gjë që tregon se qyteti ishte i famshëm për rritjen e këtyre luleve të ardhura nga brigjet e përtej Adriatikut.

Bima në fjalë mban emrin e perëndeshës së ylberit “Irisit” dhe si rrjedhojë lulja ka një bukuri dhe ngjyra të pashoqe.
Në lashtësi, Irisi ishte një simbol i fuqisë dhe madhështisë. Tre petalet e Irisit ishin simbole të besimit, zgjuarsisë dhe trimërisë.

Kultivimi i kësaj lule ka rezultuar në zbulimin e disa varieteteve të Irisit me reputacion të lartë për vlerat medicinale. Rrënjët e thata të Irisit përmbajnë një vaj esencial me aromë vjollce.
Ato përdoren në parfume, pastë dhëmbësh dhe produkte të tjera kozmetike si dhe në krijimin e një potpurie erëzash me aromë të shumëfishtë.
Rrënja e thatë e Irisit ka veti anti-inflamatore dhe si rrjedhojë përdoret për të shëruar problemet me fytin dhe dhimbjet e kokës nga sinoziti.

Metodat e përgatitjes dhe doza e caktuar
Rrënja e thatë e Irisit përdoret për të ruajtur aromën në pudra dhe produkte kozmetike të bëra në shtëpi.
Historikisht, njerëzit e kanë konsumuar rrënjën e thatë të Irisit në formë pluhuri ose si infusion nëpër tretësira. Por në kohët moderne, përdorimi i rrënjës së thatë të Irisit është tërësisht kozmetik.

Vaji i Irisit përdoret duke përdorur pluhurin e rrënjës së thatë të Irisit në avull.
Ky vaj ka një aromë intensive dhe shumë delikate të vjollcës së freskët dhe kushton shumë shtrenjtë.

Përdoret për përgatitjen e aromave më luksoze, por edhe parfumeve me bazë vjollce.
Ekstraktet e Irisit kanë aftësinë të forcojnë aromën e elementëve të tjerë që përdoren në krijimin e një parfumi. / AgroWeb.org

http://www.bota.al/2018/10/irisi-lul...dhuruan-botes/

----------


## sirena_adria

Bimë që i japin jetë shtëpisë

https://gazetasi.al/bime-qe-i-japin-jete-shtepise/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Lulet e Magjishme që i Rezistojnë Thatësisë në Verë*

Vera është një stinë shpërthyese dhe dorëlëshuar në bukuri. Bujaria e saj derdhet me hijeshi nëpër kopshtet dhe vazot tona. Lulet kokëulur të pranverës si lule vjollca janë delikate dhe shumë tërheqëse, por vera u jep jetë dhe gjallëri shumë luleve të tjera të cilat sjellin gëzim për syrin dhe shpirtin. 

DAHLIA

Nga mesi i verës Dahlia, e cila njihet për jetëgjatësinë e saj, është në kulmin e rinisë. Shumë prej varieteteteve të kësaj luleje vazhdojnë e lulëzojnë deri në vjeshtë. Ngjyrat e dahlias janë mjaft tërheqëse, por ajo që ngjall shumë interes është madhësia e këtyre luleve që arrijnë një diametër prej 25 centimetrash e njëjtë me një pjatë ngrënieje. Kërcenjtë e lules shpesh arrijnë deri në një metër e gjysmë. Dahlia rritet më mirë nëse merrni fidanë të vegjël se sa nga farat. 

GERBERA

Lulet me ngjyrë të ndezur dhe kërcenj të gjatë që zakonisht arrijnë deri në 45 centimetra e bëjnë Gerberën një pasqyrim të verës. Kjo lule e adhuron verën, ndonëse arrin të lulëzojë gjatë gjithë vitit. Atë e gjeni në ngjyra të ndryshme.  

LULEBORA

Një herë e një kohë, kjo lule konsiderohej si e dalë nga moda, por sot, lulebora ia del të tërheqë gjithë vëmendjen mes luleve të tjera të kopështeve. Atë e gjejmë në disa prej kopështeve më të bukura të të gjithë vendit. Me nuancat e bojëqiellit, rozës, bardhës apo edhe vjollcës, lulja shumëpetalëshe është e përkëdhelura e verës. Kur thahet në mënyrë natyrale, përfitoni një buqetë ngjyrash që mund t’ju zbukurojë hapësirat e brendshme gjatë gjithë vitit. 

TRËNDAFILI

Trëndafili është një lule verore por që preferon të huazojë kohë nga pranvera dhe nga vjeshta. Disa lloje të trëndafilit çelin nga mesi i pranverës deri në vjeshtë, ndërkohë që disa lloje janë mjaft kryeneçe dhe rezistojnë edhe në dimër. Panorama që krijojnë tufat e trëndafilave nuk ka të paguar. Ato veshin me larmi ngjyrash çdo kopësht, rrugicë apo hapësirë. Aroma e tyre e mrekullueshme të shoqëron gjithë kohën dhe të fal shumë buzëqeshje. Gonxhet ngjyrë rozë ose ngjyrë verdhë preferojnë pranverën, ndërkohë që trëndafilat me ngjyra më të ndezura janë besnike të verës. Trëndafilat janë shumë popullorë në verë, sepse janë pjesë e pandashme e buqetave të nuseve ose zbukurimeve të festive, por edhe për faktin se i rezistojnë temperaturave të nxehta./AgroWeb.org 

https://agroweb.org/archive/?id=10&l...ishme-te-veres

----------

*Neteorm* (22-07-2020)

----------


## sirena_adria

Si të kujdesemi për lulet në verë !

----------


## sirena_adria

*Truqe që do të zgjasin jetëgjatësinë e luleve të frekëta*

*Një tufë me lule të freskëta, janë një përzierje aromash dhe ngjyrash natyrale në shtëpinë tuaj. Por si ti ruani sa më gjatë të freskëta?*

Kur marrim dhuratë një buqetë, ajo që dëshirojmë më shumë është që lulet mos të vyshken.

Duke qenë se lulet nuk janë të mbjella ato nuk mund të lulëzojnë dhe pas disa ditësh ato kanë humbur aromën dhe bukurinë e tyre.

Por nuk keni pse shqetësoheni më, sepse bashkë me ju do të ndajë disa truke se si të zgjasni jetëgjatësinë e një buqete.

Hapi i parë për të ruajtur lulet e freskëta ka të bëjë me gërshërët. Kur ju dhurojnë lule, kujtohu ti presësh menjëherë, por shumë pak, tek kërcelli. Në këtë mënyrë lulja do të vazhdojë të marri ujin e nevojshëm. Gjethet dhe lulet nën nivelin e ujit duhet të hiqen gjithmonë.

Për të mbajtur të pastë kërcellin dhe për të shmangni kalbjen e gjetheve dhe luleve. Gjithashtu kujtohuni të shkurtoni nga pak kërcellin dhe të ndryshoni ujin në mënyrë të rregullt çdo dy ditë

Është me rëndësi që temperatura në hapësirën ku qëndrojnë lulet mos të ndryshoj shumë, meqë krijohet kondensimi i ujit në gjethe dhe për pasoj është kalbja.

*Lëngje të gazuara*

Në një vazo me lule, hidhni 60 ml lëng të gazuar (çfarëdo lloji). Sheqerin që e përmban lëngu i gazuar zgjat freskinë dhe jetëgjatësinë e luleve tuaja.

*Sheqer*

Tretni tre lugë sheqer dhe dy lugë uthull alkooli në një litër ujë të ngrohtë. Kur të mbushni vazon, sigurohuni që lulet të mbulohen me ujë 7  10 centimetra. Do të mahniteni se sa gjatë do të qëndrojnë të freskëta lulet tuaja

*Uthull molle*

Përzieni dy lugë uthull molle me dy lugë sheqer dhe masën e fituar hidheni në vazon me ujë, para se të vendosni lulet. Ndërroni ujin çdo dy ditë (duke ia shtuar edhe përzierjen e lartpërmendur), me qëllim që tju zgjasin lulet sa më gjatë të freskëta.

*Aspirina*

Trëndafilat dhe llojet tjera të luleve, qëndrojnë të freskëta më gjatë nëse praktikoni këtë metodë: në një vazo me ujë, shtoni një aspirinë të grimcuar para se ti vendosni lulet në të. Ndërroni ujin çdo dy ditë.

*Llak për flokë*

Largohuni nga buqeta me lule rreth 30 centimetra dhe spërkatni me llak flokësh gjethet dhe petalet.

*Vodka*

Në një vazo me ujë, shtoni disa pika vodka (alkooli e ngadalëson rritjen e baktereve) si dhe një lugë çaji sheqer (për ta ushqyer lulen). Ujitni çdo dy ditë duke shtuar vodkën dhe sheqerin. /Telegrafi/


https://telegrafi.com/truqe-qe-te-zg...ve-te-freketa/

----------


## sirena_adria

Mimoza, lulja e parë pranverore

----------


## sirena_adria

Një lule për çdo muaj  - Karakteristikat dhe të veçantat e secilës

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJldhTFedZs


*Cila lule është unike dhe përfaqësuese për secilin muaj të vitit ? * 

Muaji Janar personifikohet nga Karafilat. Përfaqësimi i krenarisë, bukurisë, admirimit dhe mirënjohjes, magjepsjes, dallimit, dashurisë hyjnore, gruas. Petalet e butë dhe me pupla që mbulojnë një bërthamë të fortë e bëjnë këtë lule disi paradoksale. 

Muaji Shkurt ka si simbol lulen Iris. Tre petalet e drejta të irisit simbolizojnë besimin, vlerën dhe urtësinë. Ato gjithashtu simbolizojnë miqësinë, shpresën, komplimentet dhe pasionin. Kjo lule e lindjes së muajit shkurt gjendet kryesisht në blu, vjollcë, të verdhë dhe të bardhë. 

Muaji Mars përfaqësohet me lulen e njohur si Daffodil. Konsideruar ndryshe si natalja e verdhë e ndritshme, kjo lule fillon në fund të dimrit dhe është si një mik i shumëpritur që kthehet në shtëpi, duke simbolizuar rilindjen dhe fillimet e reja, veçanërisht kur paraqitet në një buqetë të bollshme, daffodils premtojnë lumturi dhe gëzim. 

Muaji Prill personifikohet më së miri me lule Margaritat. Lulja e pafajësisë, pastërtisë dhe dashurisë, me të cilën duket se mund t’i fitosh të gjithë. Përmbushja e gëzimit dhe luhatshmërisë fëmijërore, kjo lule e prillit kap thelbin e qëndrimit të lumtur dhe të përjetshëm të pranverës që gjendet brenda nesh. 

Muaji Maj përfaqësohet nga lulja e bukur e zambakut. Zambakët u nderuan shumë  dhe nga grekët e lashtë, të cilët besonin se ato lulëzuan nga qumështi i Heras, mbretëresha e perëndive. I lidhur me Virgjëreshën Mari, zambaku i bardhë i Madonnës përfaqëson virtytin, ndërsa zambaku i luginës përcjell ëmbëlsinë dhe përulësinë. Në gjuhën e luleve, kjo lule e muajit Maj mund të shprehë pastërtinë e zemrës, madhështisë dhe nderit. 

Muaji Qershor ka si simbol trëndafilin e kuq. Lulja e dashurisë, pasionit, bukurisë dhe përsosmërisë. Trëndafili është i pasur me histori dhe kuptim. Afërdita, perëndesha greke e dashurisë, paraqiti një trëndafil Eros, dhe Kleopatra joshi Mark Antoni-n në një dhomë të mbushur me petale trëndafili. 

Muaji Korrik personifikohet me lulen e Delfinit. Lulja e butë që simbolizon një zemër të hapur dhe një lidhje të zjarrtë, si dhe ndjenjat e lehta, të cilat më së miri shprehen nga nuancat e ëmbla dhe aroma freskuese e kësaj luleje, e cila përcjell një bukuri freskuese dhe dalluese natyrore. 

Muaji Gusht përfaqësohet nga lulet Gladiola. Gladiola, lulja e lindjes së gushtit, përfaqëson forcën dhe integritetin moral - nuk është për t'u habitur kur mendoni se emri i saj vjen nga fjala latine për shpatë, "gladius". Por, ndërsa rrjedhja e saj në formë shpate mund të nënkuptojë gladiatorët romakë, kjo lule romantike është e aftë të çelë  një zemër me bukurinë e saj. 

Muaji Shtator personifikohet me lulen Aster. Me strukturën e tyre të harlisur, ngjyrat e pasura dhe bukurinë e egër, është e lehtë të shohësh pse asters kanë pasur një lidhje të gjatë me fuqitë magjike. Në kohët e lashta, besohej se nëse djegim një lule aster, parfumi i tyre mund të largojë të keqen. Sot, kjo lule e lindjes në shtator njihet si një talisman i dashurisë dhe një simbol i qëndrueshëm i elegancës. 

Muaji Tetor përfaqësohet me lulen Marigold. Me ngjyrat e tyre të pasura me nuanca vjeshte, marigoldet janë lulet tipike të muajit Tetor. Të krishterët e hershëm e quajnë Marigoldin lulja e Marisë, dhe e vendosin atë në statujat e Virgjëreshës Mari. Briliante dhe e gjallë, me një ngrohje të vjeljes së vonë dhe një lulëzim të gjerë të hapur, marigoldet tregojnë dashurinë dhe hirin. 

Muaji Nëntor ka si lule karakteristike lulet e njohura me emrin Krizantemë. Krizantemat, një simbol i diellit, kanë mbajtur shumë pozita fisnike në kulturat e lashta. Japonezët e konsiderojnë shpalosjen e rregullt të petaleve të tyre për të përfaqësuar përsosmërinë dhe Konfuci sugjeroi që ato të përdoren si një objekt meditimi, duke i konsideruar si shenjuese të optimizmit dhe lumturisë. 

Muaji Dhjetor personifikohet përsosmërisht me Poinsettia-s. Njohur edhe ndryshe si lule e Krishtlindjeve, legjenda thotë që poinsettias i ka fillimet si një farë e keqe e përulur. Kur një vajzë e vogël - pa asnjë mjet për një dhuratë më të madhe - i vendosi barërat e këqija në një altar të kishës, ato u kthyen në lulëzime të shkëlqyera të kuqe. Duke u shndërruar kështu në simbolin e këtij muaji festiv, që ka në themel harenë dhe pozitivitetin të cilat bima e poinsettias është haraçi më i përshtatshëm për festimet e gëzueshme të dhjetorit.

----------


## sirena_adria

*Tulipa Albanica*  –   *Tulipani i Kuq Më i Rrallë Në Botë Gjendet Në Shqipëri*

Shqipëria ka thesare të çmuara që natyra i ka dhuruar për të mbetur e veçantë dhe të krenohet me pasuri të mrekullueshme që nuk gjenden askund në botë.

I tillë rasti i “Tulipa Albanica”, i cili sipas  të dhënave të AgroWeb.org prej qindra  e qindra vitesh rritet vetëm në Shqipëri, e së fundmi është zbuluar edhe në sytë e botës duke marrë trofenë që meriton për autenticitetin e tij.

Gjendet në rajonin e Kukësit dhe është në gjendje të egër. Ka ngjyrë të kuqe të fortë karakterizuar nga nuancat e verdha në pjesën fundore të tij.

*Tulipa Albanica, është një ndër llojet e rralla që i futet shkencës botërore të llojeve bimore.
*
Për shkak të autenticitetit të saj kjo bimë e rrallë ka fituar statusin e mbrojtjes ndërkombëtare.

Sipas raportimeve në media, revista shkencore “Phytotaxa” në artikullin “Tulipa albanica (Liliaceae), a new species from northeastern Albania”(Tulipani shqiptar (Liliaceae), një specie e re nga Shqipëria Verilindore), ka publikuar zbulimin e këtij lloji të ri tulipani në Kukës.

*Veçantia e Tulipa Albanica * 

Si zbulues i tij njihet Benik Hallaçi dhe më pas  Prof As. Dr. Lulëzim Shuka, pedagog i Fakultetit të Shkencave të Natyrës në Universitetin e Tiranës me Prof. Kit Tan, pedagoge në Institutin e Biologjisë në Universitetin e Kopenhagenit vërtetuan me prova gjenetike dhe shkencore zbulimin e rrallë.

Analizat gjenetike të këtij tulipani janë kryer nga Prof. Sonja Siljak-Yakovlev e departamentit të Ekologjisë në Universitetin e Parisit.

“Rritet vetëm në Shqipëri. Në asnjë vend tjetër. Ka bërë bujë në të gjithë botën. Një bimë e re duhet të kalojë disa filtra që të regjistrohet në data-bazen ndërkombëtar të regjistrimit të bimëve. Ky hyri që javën e parë.

Kishte shumë gjera që e veçonin dhe nuk linin vend për dyshim nëse ishte apo jo një gjë false” është shprehur profesor Shuka për mediat lidhur me zbulimin e tulipanit të rrallë shqiptar.

*Tulipani Shqiptar në Kopshtin Botanik të Danimarkës*

Në botë, deri tani njiheshin rreth 113 lloje tulipanësh, ndërsa tulipani i Kukësit renditet i 114-ti. Tulipani shqiptar emërtohet i tillë sepse rritet vetëm në afërsi të fshatit Surroj të Kukësit dhe përbën një lloj të ri endemik për Shqipërinë.

Tulipa Albanica mund të mbillet apo kultivohet bazuar në klimën që i përshtatet.

Që nga koha e zbulimit dhe deri sot është mbjellë dhe vijon të jetojë jo vetëm në zonën e Kukësit por edhe në Kopshtin Botanik të Kopenhagenit në Danimarkë, aty ku ndodhen të gjitha bimët e rralla në botë.


/AgroWeb.org

https://agroweb.org/lajme/tulipa-albanica-tulipani-kuq/

----------


## sirena_adria

Tulipani i Kukësit - Federata Botërore e Faunës e Florës e njeh si bimë autentike

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhNidOZs7KQ

Orkidea, lulja që e duan të gjithë

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb-lWqcklm4

Si të kujdeseni për jetëgjatësine e orkidesë? | ABC News Albania

----------


## sirena_adria

Si te kujdesemi per lulet e ballkonit-Mbjellja, ujitja, ndricimi,ushqimi, mbrojtja nga dielli e era

----------


## sirena_adria

*Zambaku më i rrallë në botë që rritet në malin Ivan të Prespës*

Në malin e Ivanit, me lartësi 1768 metra mbi nivelin e detit në Parku Kombëtar Prespa, rritet një nga zambakët më të bukur e të rrallë në vendin tonë.

Ambientalisti Abdulla Diku ka publikuar në rrjete sociale foto nga ky zambak i veçantë dhe që quhet zambaku i Kalkedonit (Lilium chalcedonicum L.)

Sipas tij, është lloj i rrallë që gjendet vetëm në Shqipërinë e Jugut, Greqi dhe në zonën e Toskanës (Itali).

Diku thekson se ky është ndër zambakët e pakët që kemi në vendin tonë dhe ngjyra e kuqe e tij e bën atë ndër të rrallët në botë.

Ai sqaron se ndonjë herë bima shkon deri 150 cm e lartë, por normalisht gjatësia luhatet nga 80-120 cm.

Gjithashtu, ambientalisti Diku thekson se ky zambak lulëzon në vende pak të lagështa, pjesërisht të hijezuara, në pyje me çeltira, shkurre dhe livadhe në toka shkëmbore gëlqerore, nga 600 deri 1700 metra mbi nivelin e detit.

Për shkak të hijeshisë së tij, është kultivuar shumë herët. Duke qenë se është lloj i rrallë, këtë zambak shumë simpatik, Unioni Ndërkombëtar për Ruajtjen e Natyrës dhe Burimeve Natyrore (IUCN), e ka bërë pjesë të listës së llojeve të rrezikuara, deklaron eksperti i mjedisit Abdulla Diku, duke sqaruar se fotot janë bërë në malin e Ivanit, parku Kombëtar Prespa, në lartësinë 1450 metra mbi nivelin e detit.


Lexo.al

https://www.lexo.al/2022/07/zambaku-...an-te-prespes/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Lulet që përmirësojnë shëndetin - Ja kush janë 4 bimët që duhet ti keni në shtëpi*

Bimët e shtëpisë janë shumë të dobishme për shëndetin tuaj. Lulja pa frikë mund të quhet sistemi ajrimit në shtëpi, sepse pastron ajrin dhe largon toksinat dhe dioksidin e karbonit.

Bimët lirojnë gjithashtu lagështi në ajër, gjë që i bën ato veçanërisht të dobishme gjatë muajve të dimrit, kur ajri është më i thatë. Shumë bimë janë të njohur për efektet e tyre qetësuese dhe pastruese, dhe mund të përmirësojnë cilësinë e gjumit.

4 bimët që duhet të keni në shtëpi

*1. Aloe Vera
*
Përveç aftësisë së saj të shërimit, Aloe Vera është bimë edhe më efektive kur është fjala për pastrimin nga kimikate potencialisht të rrezikshme për shëndetin tuaj. Ajo lëshon oksigjen gjatë natës, e cila nuk është tipike për bimët.

*2. Ficus benjamina*

Benjamina është bima numër 1 për pastrimin e ajrit. Ajo largon më shumë se 70% të benzenit, amoniakut dhe papastërtitë e tjera të dëmshme në ajër.

*3. Sansevieria Trifasciata*

Kjo bimë ndikon pozitivisht në procesin e frymëmarrjes dhe sistemin imunitar. Ajo ndihmon në trajtimin e dhimbjes së kokës dhe ul presionin e gjakut. Si aloe vera, ajo prodhon oksigjen dhe largon dioksidin e karbonit nga ajri gjatë natës.

*4. Boston Fern
*
Boston Fern është e pasur me vajra esenciale dhe substanca të tjera, prandaj kjo lule do të të ju ndihmojë të përballoni stresin.


Gazeta Panorama

http://www.panorama.com.al/lulet-qe-...eni-ne-shtepi/

----------

